# Internet per Kabel oder klassisch via DSL



## Snaker83 (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich ziehe in Kürze um. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mein Internet in der Zukunft über den vorhandenen kabel bw Anschluss nutzen soll oder klassisch über einen DSL-Anbieter.

Bei DSL finde ich das Angebot der 16 MBit Leitung von 1&1 inclusive der fritzbox 7490 für 30€ pro Monat sehr interresant. 

Mit kabelinternet kenne ich mich jedoch noch zu schlecht aus, habe jedoch gehört das dieses weitaus schneller sein soll als das klassische DSL.

Was würdet Ihr mir raten ?

Lg


----------



## seekerm (8. November 2014)

In welcher Stadt wohnst du und was steht zur Verfügung ?
Kabel ist nicht immer schneller als DSL.


----------



## Snaker83 (8. November 2014)

Ich wohne in Stuttgart. Kabel Internet sollte vorhanden sein


----------



## seekerm (8. November 2014)

Schu mal was bei VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom rasukommt. Was kabel anbelangt, so ist Kabel BW in Stuttgart aktiv.


----------



## Snaker83 (8. November 2014)

Also 1&1 bietet Vdsl bis zu 50mbit/s an meinem Standort an.

Kabel bw bietet Kabel Internet bis 150 MBit/s an meinem Standort an.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. November 2014)

Telefon konnte mir bisher nur 2.000 Telefon-DSL bieten(Download max. 240 kb/s ) - 35 Euro im Monat (ja Telekom total überteuert, ich weiß) . Bin jetzt zu einem Kabel Anbieter mit 100.000 Internet und was soll ich sagen, BF4 (22 GB) war nach ca. einer Stunde startklar 8-)  . Ein Jahr 20 Euro(+Telefonflat) und danach 35 Euro.
Telefonica wühlt sich aber gerade mit Glasfaser bei uns durch Orts und soll bald auch 100.000 möglich sein.

Also spricht nix gegen Kabel. Im Gegenteil, Telekom wollte von mir noch WLanModemRouter-Miete pro Monat paar Euro. Bei Kabelanbieter umsonst. Ärgere mich, dass ich mit dem Umsteig so lange gewartet habe.


----------



## seekerm (8. November 2014)

Als heißt es vorerst 50/10 vs. 150/6 jeweils down/upload.
Da musst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist Upload oder Download. Wobei bei Kabelinternet je nach Segmentgröße es Probleme bei Erreichung der maximalgeschwindigkeit geben kann.

@N8Mensch2: Wenn man was Vernünftiges als Router haben will kauft man den selbst! PS: Es gibt keine WLAN-modems....


----------



## robbe (8. November 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Als heißt es vorerst 50/10 vs. 150/6 jeweils down/upload.
> Da musst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist Upload oder Download. Wobei bei Kabelinternet je nach Segmentgröße es Probleme bei Erreichung der maximalgeschwindigkeit geben kann.
> 
> @N8Mensch2: Wenn man was vernünftiges als Router haben will kauft man den selbst! PS: Es gibt keine WLAN-modems....


 
Die Anbieter nenen ihre Geräte selber gerne mal "Wlanmodem"

Beim Kabelanbieter hast du den Nachteil das es keine klassischen Modeme mehr gibt sondern nur noch Modeme mit integriertem Router. Die Standardgeräte sind dabei meist grottenschlecht, sprich mieses Wlan, kaum Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und Instabil.

Bei KBW gibt es jetzt übrigens neue Tarife. Betrifft allerdings vorerst nicht die reinen Internettarife. Bei Inet/Tel gilt jetzt 120/6 oder 200/10.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. November 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> @N8Mensch2: Wenn man was Vernünftiges als Router haben will kauft man den selbst! PS: Es gibt keine WLAN-modems....


 Ja ok Router . Geschenktem(unendgeltlich geliehenem) Gaul, schaue ich nicht oft ins Maul  . Download und Ping bin ich im Grunde zufrieden. Vorteile eines anderen Routers? Mehr Reichweite oder was für Vorteile würde sich mir erschließen? Falls sinnvoll, bin ich natürlich nicht abgeneigt. Geschwindigkeit habe ich tatsächlich glaube "nur" 50.000 DSL, also max so etwa 6 MB/s(nur ist gut, komme von 0,2 MB/s) bisher erreicht. Woran das liegt(alte Sat-Leitung im Haus für Kabel-Anschluss genutzt), weiß ich nicht.


----------



## seekerm (8. November 2014)

@robbe: Wie sie es nennen ist nocht von Belang, wobei ich nachgesehen habe lediglich Libertiymediaunternehmen dennen den Router modem bei KD heißt das Gerät richtig Router.

@N8Mensch2: Vorteile eines anderen Routers:
Wesentlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten (Subnetting, DHCP,...)
Integrierter Speicher + USB, wenn man sich einen kleinen FTP-Server basteln will
besseres WLAN
Unabhängigkeit beim Providerwechsel
usw.


----------



## MrCaedo (8. November 2014)

Wenn Kabel nicht viel Teurer ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall das nehmen, da du bei DSL eher die Probleme hast, dass die Leitung überlastet ist, weil alle Nachbarn gleichzeitig im Inet sind.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. November 2014)

MrCaedo schrieb:


> Wenn Kabel nicht viel Teurer ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall das nehmen, da du bei DSL eher die Probleme hast, dass die Leitung überlastet ist, weil alle Nachbarn gleichzeitig im Inet sind.



woher nimmst du denn das Wissen?

Bei DSL hat jeder seine eigene Leitung. Kabel dagegen ist ein shared Medium und da teilen sich mehrere Kunden eine Leitung


----------



## Snaker83 (8. November 2014)

Theoretisch könnte ich doch hinter den mitgelieferten Kabel router eine fritzbox als Repeater schalten und über diese mein Netzwerk (inkl wlan) aufbauen?  Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? 1&1 Vdsl mit super fritzbox 7490 und Leitung 50 MBit/s oder aber Kabel bw mit grotten router, dafür aber Leitung 120 MBit/s ?


----------



## seekerm (8. November 2014)

MrCaedo schrieb:


> Wenn Kabel nicht viel Teurer ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall das nehmen, da du bei DSL eher die Probleme hast, dass die Leitung überlastet ist, weil alle Nachbarn gleichzeitig im Inet sind.


 Ist genau umgekehrt, wie BloodySuicide schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Snaker83 (9. November 2014)

Theoretisch könnte ich doch hinter den mitgelieferten Kabel router eine fritzbox als Repeater schalten und über diese mein Netzwerk (inkl wlan) aufbauen? Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? 1&1 Vdsl mit super fritzbox 7490 und Leitung 50 MBit/s oder aber Kabel bw mit grotten router, dafür aber Leitung 120 MBit/s ?


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Kommt einfach drauf an wieviel Wert du auf Geschwindigkeit legst.
Wennn du dich für KBW entscheidest würde ich an deiner Stelle aber die Finger von dem seperaten Schrottmodem lassen. Selbst wenn du dir noch nen Router dahinter hängst, wird das Teil nicht besser. 
Entweder nur Horizon und von dort dann falls nötig nen Kabel ins Schlafzimmer ziehen oder falls dir ein zweiter Router doch lieber ist, 5€/Monat investieren dann bekommste ne Fritzbox also sperates Modem.


----------



## Snaker83 (9. November 2014)

Hey vielen dank,

ja habe auch bereits gehört, dass das modem nicht so toll sein soll. Vermutlich meinst du die "Telefon Comfort Funktion" welche mit 5€ monatlich mehr zu Buche schägt ? https://app.kabelbw.de/bestellung/auswahl

Bei dieser Hinzubuchung erhält man dann die Cable Fritzbox 6360 ?

Was meinst du genau mit  " Entweder nur orizon und von dort dann falls nötig nen Kabel ins Schlafzimmer ziehen" ?


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Ups, hab hier irgendwie 2 Threads zusammengewürfelt, blöder Restalkohol.

Du brauchst ja nur Internet, also wenn KBW würde ich noch die Telefon Komfort Option dazunehmen. Wenn du noch 1-2 Monate warten kannst, könntest du da die neue Fritzbox 6490 bekommen, ist Quasi die Kabel-Variante der 7490.
Den Schrottrouter würd ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht antun, das Ding hat keinerlei Einstellungmöglichkeiten, die Firewall kennt nur komplett auf oder komplett zu und instabil ist die Kiste auch.


----------



## Snaker83 (9. November 2014)

Ok, ist es denn sicher das bei derzeitiger Buchung (incl. der Telefom Komfort Option) der Fritzbox Kabelrouter 6360 mitgeliefert wird? Das erkennt man aus dem Bestellprozess heraus leider nicht ...


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Snaker83 schrieb:


> Ok, ist es denn sicher das bei derzeitiger Buchung (incl. der Telefom Komfort Option) der Fritzbox Kabelrouter 6360 mitgeliefert wird? Das erkennt man aus dem Bestellprozess heraus leider nicht ...



Ja ist sicher. Die neue Box ist jetzt halt leider noch nicht draußen.


----------



## Snaker83 (9. November 2014)

Ok Thx, weiss man denn schon ab wann die neue Box bei Kabel BW 6490 ausgelifert wird ?


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Angepeilt ist Mitte Dezember, ich vermute aber eher erst Anfang 2015.

Schätze es ist auch möglich, das man die neue Box vorerst nur für den 200Mbit Tarif nutzt und für die kleineren Tarife noch die alten Boxen raushaut. 
Ist aber nur Spekulation.


----------



## Snaker83 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo muss meinen alten Thread nochmal hervorholen. Wir sind in der Zwischenzeit erfolgreich umgezogen.  Letzte Woche haben wir unseren derzeitigen Telekom Vertrag gekündigt und wollten zu 1&1 wechseln. Insbesondere deswegen weil ich unbedingt die Fritzbox 7490 haben möchte.

Nun ist es so, dass uns 1&1 letzte Woche angerufen hat und uns mitteilte, das sie uns leider keine 50 Mbit/s Leitung liefern können sondern nur bis zu max 16 mbit/s.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage, ob wir uns damit zufrieden geben oder aber doch besser zu Kabel BW wechslen da wir dort eine Leitung von 120 Mbit/s zu Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Nachteil wäre, dass ich nicht meine Fritzbox 7490 erhalte, hier hatte aber robbe gemeint das bald ein ähnliches Model - praktisch die kabel Version der 7490 - auf dem Markt kommen soll. Weiss jemand wie hierzu der Stand ist ?
Darüberhinaus würde mich interessieren, was Ihr mir bei der derzeitigen Konstellation am besten raten würdet 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (1. Februar 2015)

Wechselt au h zu Kabel BW, die Schweine von der 1&1 haben genau das selbe auch bei uns gesagt, nachdem sie und 50Mbit bestätigt haben. Verbindungsprobleme obendrein.


----------



## robbe (1. Februar 2015)

Es ist relativ wahrscheinlich das die neue Kabel Fritzbox 6490 ab morgen bestellbar sein wird. Das geht aus einem internen Dokument hervor und wurde die letzten Tage auch schon auf FB und Twitter angedeutet. Auch sind heut schon den ganzen Tag Wartungsarbeiten bei der Onlinebestellung. Vermutlich kommt sie standardmäßig erstmal nur mit den 200Mbit Tarifen, für die niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten wird erstmal noch das 6360 Lager leer gemacht. Auf expliziten Kundenwunsch hin, kann die neue Box aber wohl auch in den niedrigen Tarifen ausgegeben werden.
Die Frage ist, ob man sich freiwillig für die neue Box als Testperson anbieten will oder doch lieber die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwartet.


----------



## Snaker83 (1. Februar 2015)

Klasse vielen Dank euch. Ich werde morgen früh gleich mal bei KabelBW anrufen. Wenn dann hätte ich schon gerne das gleiche Modell wie die 7490 nur halt in der Kabelversion. Evtl. lassen die sich ja auch darauf ein, dass man die schon in dem 120 Mbit/s Tarif erhält. Wenns gar nicht anders geht, müssen wir dann halt den 200 Mbit/s Tarif nehmen.


----------



## robbe (1. Februar 2015)

Die Bestellseite ist wieder online, Telefon Komfort Option ist jetzt auch im 200mbit Tarif auswählbar, heißt die Box ist verfügbar.


----------



## Snaker83 (1. Februar 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Bestellseite ist wieder online, Telefon Komfort Option ist jetzt auch im 200mbit Tarif auswählbar, heißt die Box ist verfügbar.



Super, woher weisst du, dass in der "Telefom Komfort Option" automatisch die 6490 integriert ist ?


----------



## robbe (1. Februar 2015)

Weil die alte 6360 keine 200Mbit kann, deshalb konnte man diese Geschwindigkeit bisher auch nicht in Kombination mit der Komfort Option buchen.


----------



## Snaker83 (1. Februar 2015)

Ok super, dann wäre der 200 Mbit Tarif die Notlösung wenn kabelBW sich bei dem 120er Tarif nicht darauf einlässt.

Sind die Fritbox 7490 und die 6490 eigenlich komplett identisch ?


----------



## robbe (1. Februar 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, sollten sich aber ausreichend Infos finden lassen.


----------



## Snaker83 (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich habe nochmals zwei Fragen,

1) Laut Kabel BW steht der 6490 Router nur mit dem 200Mbit/s Tarif zur Verfügung. Evtl. macht es Sinn, sich den niedrigren Tarif (120Mbit/s reicht eigentlich) zu bestellen und die 6490 seperat zu kaufen. Vermutlich funktioniert die 6490 ja auch mit den 120Mbit/s Tarif ?

2) Ein Kollege hat mich eben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mit Kabel BW es anscheinend nicht mehr möglich ist von "aussen" auf die Fritzbox zuzugreifen da KABEL BW nur noch IPV6 Adressen vergibt. Ist da was dran ?

Für den externen Zugriff über DynDNS ist aber eine feste IP (IPV4) Adresse notwendig. Ich benötige den externen Zugriff nicht zwingend aber falls in der Zukunft doch mal sollte es schon gehen. Falls es stimmt, gibt es hierzu eine Lösungsmöglichkeit ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Februar 2015)

1. Die Zugangsdaten werden in der Fritzbox hinterlegt, du kannst eine Freie nicht direkt anschließen, nur an das gestellte Modem. Dann tuts aber Jede, muss keine Kabelbox sein.

2. Stimmt.


----------



## Snaker83 (3. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> 1. Die Zugangsdaten werden in der Fritzbox hinterlegt, du kannst eine Freie nicht direkt anschließen, nur an das gestellte Modem. Dann tuts aber Jede, muss keine Kabelbox sein.



Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Meinst du, das ich in dem 120er Tarif die 6490 Fritzbox nicht direkt benutzen ? Trotzdem aber "JEDE" , auch eine nicht Kabelbox z.B. die 7490 ?



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> 2. Stimmt.



Shit, gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit dies zu lösen ?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn du die Fritzbox über KabelBW buchst schon, wenn du sie auf dem freien Markt kaufst nicht. Eine normale Fritzbox per LAN an das Standardmodem angeschlossen bietet dir so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten die so eine Fritzbox eben hat.

Per ipv6 eben. Es gibt ipv4, aber du bekommst keine eigene. DS-Lite ist hier das Stichwort. Weiß nicht ob KabelBW noch auf dualstack umstellt bzw. ob man in den Geschäftskundentarifen noch ne ipv4 bekommt.


----------



## robbe (3. Februar 2015)

Bei Kabel kannst du  nicht einfach ein Modem kaufen und Zugangsdaten eingeben. Die Geräte werden anhand der MAC Adresse im System des Providers  freigeschaltet und bekommen dann das entsprechende Configfile mit gebuchter Geschwindigkeit,Tel-Nr, usw. aufgespielt.

Das beteiben eines eigenen Routers hinter dem Modem ist auch nur eingeschränkt möglich,  da im Privatkundenbereich keine reinen Modeme mehr ausgegeben werden, sondern nur noch Modem/Router Kombis. An diesen lässt sich auch die Routerfunktion nicht deaktivieren.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2015)

Das muss aber alles nur für Kabel BW zutreffen... 
Ich bin bei Kabel Deutschland 
Ich hab den Standart Router genommen, habe das ding umgestellt so das es nur noch als reines Modem Fungiert ( das geht bei dem standartkram von Kabel D ) und dahinter haengt dann quasi meine Fritzbox ( zwischen Modem und Fritz haengt bei mir noch bisl technischer krempel der aber irrelevant ist ) 

Was die IP geschichte angeht, ist bei Kabel D genau das gleiche, man bekommt IPv6 und ne IPv4 dank DS-Lite aber eben nicht wirklich brauchbar, wenn man seine kiste von ausen erreichen will über IPv4, ich hab Kabel D klargemacht das ich zwingend IPv4 brauch, nach nen bisl hin und her siehe da, ich habe einen vollwertigen Kabel anschluss  mit ner IPv4 Adresse und das schöne an der sache es scheint ne statische IP zu sein, zumindest hab ich seit 4 monaten die gleiche IP Adresse.


----------



## Snaker83 (17. Februar 2015)

Habe eben nochmal mit unserem Bekannten  der bei Kabel BW arbeitet telefoniert.

Er meinte, dass es sehr schwer werden wird (eher chancenlos) eine IPv4 Adresse zu erhalten. Er sagte, dass sie strickte Anweisung haben diese nicht mehr zu vergeben.

Theoretisch gesehen bräuchte ich ja derzeit nicht unbedingt den externen Zugriff.

Was meint Ihr, soll ich es riskieren mit der der Wahrscheinlichkeit keine IPv4 Adresse zu erhalten ?

Ich würde den 200Mbit/s tarif mit dem nagelneuen Fritzbox Cable Router 6490 wählen:

https://app.kabelbw.de/bestellung/auswahl


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2015)

Du wirst ganz sicher keine IPv4 mehr bekommen. Die vergeben sie nurnoch an Geschäftskunden. 
Wenn du kein NAS o.ä bei dir zuhause hast auf das du von aussen zugreifen willst spricht aber nichts gegen Kabelinternet.
Bei dem 3play 200 Tarif ist aber laut Website eine FRITZ!Box 6360 dabei wenn man die Telefon-Komfort Option um 5€ mtl. dazubucht.


----------



## Snaker83 (17. Februar 2015)

Hmm ok, laut meiner Inforamtionen ist bei  3play 200Mbit/s Tarif die 6490 Cable Box mit dabei. Bist du sicher, dass es doch nur die 6360er ist?


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2015)

Hab grad nen Screenshot von der Website gemacht: 
Gyazo - 92fa543fe0473007bbc358d05dae02bf.png 

Wo steht das denn bei dir?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Februar 2015)

Geschäftskundentarife kannst du auch als Privatperson buchen, weiß allerdings nicht genau was da fehlt. 

Die Kabel Boxen würde ich nicht nehmen, lieber das Standardmodem und ne normale Fritzbox dahinter, die Dinger laufen einfach nicht sauber.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. Februar 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hab grad nen Screenshot von der Website gemacht:
> Gyazo - 92fa543fe0473007bbc358d05dae02bf.png
> 
> Wo steht das denn bei dir?



Stehen nirgends, ein bekannten von mir arbeitet bei KabelBW und meinte, dass in dem 200Mbit/s Tarif die 6490er Fritzbox dabei wäre. In den niedrigeren Tarifen ist es noch die alte 6360er Fritzbox.


----------



## Rurdo (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, kann schon sein dass sie nur für den Tarif ne bessere Box ausgeben als für die anderen. Am besten du rufst dort an und fragst nach


----------



## Snaker83 (18. Februar 2015)

Ja ist definitv die 6490er Fritzbox. Habe gerade angerufen. Blöd nur, dass KabelBW sich wegen der IPV4 Adressen  so quer stellen. Die Tussi am Telefon meinte, ich solle das "business Paket" wählen, dann bekäme ich auch eine IPV4 adresse. Leider ist das aber deutlich teuer und dazu noch langsamer.

Muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und mit den IPV6 Adressen vorlieb nehmen


----------



## dsdenni (18. Februar 2015)

Wo ist denn der Vorteil wenn man nach außen ne IPV4 Adresse hat?


----------



## Snaker83 (18. Februar 2015)

Ohne IPV4 kann man z.B. nicht von aussen auf sein NAS.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Februar 2015)

Snaker83 schrieb:


> Ohne IPV4 kann man z.B. nicht von aussen auf sein NAS.



Wow, das ist ja mal echt schade. Aber irgendwie muss man doch auch mit ipv6 drankommen.


----------



## Rurdo (18. Februar 2015)

Kannst ja mal über Dual Stack bzw Dual Stack Lite googlen, dann hast du die antwort^^


----------



## robbe (20. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dir auch definitiv bestätigen, das du zum 200Mbit Tarif (mit Komfort) die 6490 bekommst, die 6360 ist für diese Geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt.

Habe die 6490 jetzt knapp 2 Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Keinerlei Abbrüche/Abstürze oder manuelle Neustarts nötig bisher. Wlan geht definitiv auch in Ordnung. Reichweite und Gechwindigkeit sind für ein Gerät ohne wirkliche Antennen absolut ausreichend. Über 5Ghz AC mit Handy 207Mbit im Speedtest geschaft.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaker83 (25. Februar 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch definitiv bestätigen, das du zum 200Mbit Tarif (mit Komfort) die 6490 bekommst, die 6360 ist für diese Geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt.
> 
> Habe die 6490 jetzt knapp 2 Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Keinerlei Abbrüche/Abstürze oder manuelle Neustarts nötig bisher. Wlan geht definitiv auch in Ordnung. Reichweite und Gechwindigkeit sind für ein Gerät ohne wirkliche Antennen absolut ausreichend. Über 5Ghz AC mit Handy 207Mbit im Speedtest geschaft.



Vielen Dank. Bist du bei Kabel BW oder Kabel Deutschland?  Hast du eine IPV4 Adresse erhalten ?


----------



## robbe (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin bei KabelBW/Unitymedia. Ich habe IPv4, weil Bestandskunde. Als Neukunde hast du da keine Chance mehr.


----------



## Dooma (26. Februar 2015)

Die Kabelanbieter werben meist mit ihren massiv höheren Geschwindigkeiten, aber wenn ich dann mitbekomme was meine Kumpel die Kabelinternet haben so für Probleme haben manchmal finde ich sollte man es sich überlegen ob es einem die Mehrgeschwindigkeit wert ist.

- Die Technik der Kabelanbieter macht es schwer eigene Hosts aufzusetzen, da im Kabelnetz nur ipv6 geht. Serveranwendungen die kein ipv6 können sind nicht erreichbar und das lässt sich nicht ändern. (Für Zocker: Ts3 kann auch nur ipv4)
- Meine Kumpel haben oft starke Ping Schwankungen, einen durchgehend stabilen Ping haben die selten.
- Einige haben regelmäßig mit Paketverlust zu kämpfen, so oft das es auffällt und nervt.
- Einige Kabelanbieter erzwingen Proxys, jede unbekannte Anwendung die offene Ports in die eingehende Richtung benötigt muss beantragt und freigeschaltet werden. Super nervig. (Das ist inzwischen selten geworden, aber kommt immer wieder mal vor. Je nach Anbieter.)

Das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Beobachtung, aber ich find es halt auffällig das viele kein besonders stabiles Netz über Kabel zu haben scheinen.


----------



## robbe (26. Februar 2015)

Das nur IPv6 geht ist völliger Quatsch. Die IPv4 Adressen gehen nunmal zur neige und die Kabelanbieter, stellen im Gegensatz zu den anderen, schon auf IPv6 um. Im Grunde ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da IPv4 weiterhin über einen Tunnel realisiert wird. Der Internetanschluss ist damit bis auf den Zugriff von Außen aufs Heimnetz ganz normal nutzbar.
Ich selber habe bei Unitymedia eine IPv4, hatte aber Probehalber auch für ca 1 Jahr eine IPv6. Hatte damit keinerlei Probleme, konnte alles ganz normal machen (Downloads, Zocken, Ts, etc.)
Das einzige Problem was es geben kann, ist eine Überlastung der Tunnelserver, die eine Ip4 Adresse auf mehrere IPv6 Nutzer aufteilen. Das kommt Gebietsweise hin und wieder mal vor, wird aber in der Regel schnell behoben.


----------



## Dooma (26. Februar 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Das nur IPv6 geht ist völliger Quatsch. Die IPv4 Adressen gehen nunmal zur neige und die Kabelanbieter, stellen im Gegensatz zu den anderen, schon auf IPv6 um. Im Grunde ist das nicht weiter schlimm, da IPv4 weiterhin über einen Tunnel realisiert wird.



Dir ist schon klar das ich hier von eingehenden Verbindungen rede, also Server Anwendungen und genau dies nicht über den Tunnel geht? Ausgehend hat man kein Problem, angefragt Eingehend (passive Client Verbindung)  geht auch, ungefragt Eingehend (aktive Client Verbindung) geht nicht.

Wenn ein Server Programm nur ipv4 in aktiv kann, dann geht's nicht.


----------



## Snaker83 (20. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal eine kurze Frage. Zurzeit sind wir ja noch immer bei der Telekom. Leider bekommen wir zurzeit nur eine 6 Mbit Leitung bereitgestellt. Leider geht - aussage der Telekom - an unserem Standort zurzeit nicht.

Frage an euch:

Kann es sein das wir z.b. mit dem Anbieter o2 auch eine Leitung mit einer Geschwindikeit von 50 Mbit/s bekommen können oder nutzen die dieselben Leitungen wie die Telekom ?


----------



## Timerle (21. April 2015)

die nutzen die gleichen Leitungen. 
Mit dem "bis zu 50 Mbit" ködert jeder Anbieter. Aber es müsste schon von der Telekom auch funktionieren (DSLAM Verteiler in der Nähe stehen) UND ein VDSL Port frei sein.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. April 2015)

Falsche Aussage ! Es gibt Gebiete wo Telekom nicht ausbaut, die aber von anderen Anbietern ausgebaut werden .


----------



## Snaker83 (22. April 2015)

Wir haben jetzt mal bei o2 die 50.000er (6,25 MB/s) Leitung bestellt und zwar den Tarif wo man monatlich kündigen kann. Wenn die 50.000 dann nicht ankommen, kriegt o2 es auch nicht hin und wir können auf einen kleineren/günstigeren Tarif runtergehen. Momentan kommen bei uns ja nur 6.000er (0,75 Mb/s) an, das ist echt schon lahm, obwohl beim Verfügbarkeitscheck die 50.000 bei allen Herstellen "kein Problem" ist. Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Snaker83 (7. November 2015)

Hallo, Stand heute 07.11 sind wir immer noch bei O2 nachwievor kommen bei uns "stabil" d.h nahezu fast ohne Unterbrechungen nur 4.912 Kbit/s im Download an. Bestellt hatten wir eine 16.000 Kbit/s Leitung. Fazit. Die Verbindung ist sau langsam. Wir verwenden eine Fritzbox 7490.

Ich überlege nun doch zu Kabel zu wechseln. Wie ist hier der aktuelle Stand und was würdet Ihr mir dahingehend empfehlen?


----------



## mrfloppy (7. November 2015)

Wechseln? Würde ich aber erstmal den Vertragsstatus abklären mit denen vom besten netz die garkein Netz haben


----------



## robbe (7. November 2015)

Bei Kabel hat sich einiges getan und es wird sich auch einiges tun.  Aktuell sind ist man da bei 200Mbit, ab Anfang des Jahres gehts auf 400Mbit. Dazu tritt demnächst das lang ersehnte Gesetzt gegen Zwangsrouter in Kraft, sodass man sich nicht mehr die schrottigen Modemrouter der Kabelanbieter aufziengen lassen muss.


----------



## Snaker83 (7. November 2015)

d.h ich sollte noch ein bisle warten oder jetzt schon ein Abo abschliessen (z.B bei Untiymedia) ?


----------



## robbe (7. November 2015)

Kommt drauf. Wenn du die 400Mbit brauchst, musst du noch bis Anfang des Jahres warten. Wenn du keinen Zwangsrouter willst, sicher noch mindestens bis Frühjahr/Sommer.


----------



## Snaker83 (7. November 2015)

Ok, klingt man bei dem 200er Tarif nicht eh die Cable Fritzbox 6360 mit? Ich meine die wäre vergleichbar mit der vom klassischen DSL Fritzbox 7490


----------



## robbe (7. November 2015)

Nein, die Fritzbox *6490 *bekommst du Tarifunabhängig beim dazubuchen der Telefonkomfort Option für zusätzlich 5€/Monat. Ansonsten nur Standardmodem.  Da kommt zwar jetzt auch ein neues, ob das was taugt, weiß aber noch niemand.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei Kabel hat sich einiges getan und es wird sich auch einiges tun.  Aktuell sind ist man da bei 200Mbit, ab Anfang des Jahres gehts auf 400Mbit. Dazu tritt demnächst das lang ersehnte Gesetzt gegen Zwangsrouter in Kraft, sodass man sich nicht mehr die schrottigen Modemrouter der Kabelanbieter aufziengen lassen muss.



Was tut sich denn da? Es bleibt ein shared Medium, der Upload wird nicht besser, es wird weiterhin bzw bald wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr gedrosselt etc etc.... Die Kabelanbieter werden werden mit dem neuen Gesetz gezwungen. Denn genau die waren es, die dieses Gesetz verhindern wollten. Dafür aber dann fein verküppelte FritzBoxen vermieten, die oft nicht mal die hälfte an Funktionen haben und ewig auf Updates warten.
Ich würde nur zu Kabel wechseln, wenn ich keine Alternative hätte


----------



## iGameKudan (9. November 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Was tut sich denn da? Es bleibt ein shared Medium, der Upload wird nicht besser, es wird weiterhin bzw bald wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr gedrosselt etc etc.... Die Kabelanbieter werden werden mit dem neuen Gesetz gezwungen. Denn genau die waren es, die dieses Gesetz verhindern wollten. Dafür aber dann fein verküppelte FritzBoxen vermieten, die oft nicht mal die hälfte an Funktionen haben und ewig auf Updates warten.
> Ich würde nur zu Kabel wechseln, wenn ich keine Alternative hätte



DSL ist irgendwo auch wieder nur ein shared-Medium und daher genauso wie Kabel in Stoßzeiten ggfs. von Geschwindigkeitseinbußen betroffen. Gedrosselt wird bei DSL auch früher oder später, zumal die Drosselung meines Wissens nach a) auch nur KabelDeutschland und b) nur (Torrent-)Filesharing betrifft. 

Aktuell zufriedener Kunde von TeleColumbus mit DSL100.000... Bei mir übrigens auch der einzige Anbieter, der 100.000 liefern kann. DSL-Provider kommen hier nur auf 50.000 - bei prozentuall deutlich höheren Preisen. Während ich bei DSL50.000 um die 39€ zahlen müsste, bezahle ich für 100.000 inklusive Router (Compal CH7485E, 1300MBit/s WLAN-ac, 4x Gigabit-LAN und sogar inklusive USB3.0 für DLNA- und SMB-Unterstützung) 32€ - dauerhaft, und nicht nur in den ersten sechs Monaten oder dem ersten Jahr.

Die Downloadraten liegen auch fast immer voll (+-10%) an, einzig zu Stoßzeiten kommen mal Einbrücke auf unter 80.000 vor - aber das ist ja normal und immernoch sehr schnell.

Einzig der Upload ist halt mit 5MBit/s recht gering, aber das reicht für alles, was ein normaler Anwender im Internet macht. Hauptsächlich wichtig ist ja nunmal nur der Download.


----------



## Snaker83 (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte diesen Thread nochmal auffrischen, da unser Umzug in die eigenen 4 Wände immer näher rückt 

Habe gerade mal bei der Telekom nach den aktuellen Tarifen und Preisen geschaut. Wir werden in der neuen Wohnung ja einen Glasfaseranschluss bis in die Wohnung haben. Demnach würde sich ein Glasfaseranschluss von der Telekom empfehlen,

In den Tarifdetails-Beschreibungen der Pakete Magenta M und Magenta L steht VDSL/Fiber, darunter meinen die vermutlich den Glasfaseranschluss oder?

Zurzeit sind wir bei Unitymedia (Wohnort Stuttgart) und haben einen 120 Mbit/s Anschluss….rennt eigentlich einwandfrei, Vertrag läuft noch bis 02.07.2018 => Umzugspauschale würde 39,99€ kosten, die Dame am Telefon meinte aber gerade, dass die Umzugspauschale entfallen würde wenn man auf ein neues Paket „umsatteln“ würde…

Im diversen Forums wird jedoch immer mal wieder empfehlen eher dan klassische VDSL/Glasfaser Anschluss zu wählen und nicht Kabel Internet via Unitymedia, obwohl ich da bisher eigentlich keinen negativen Erfahrungen zu berichten habe. Wisst Ihr, ob da wirklich was dran ist und das klassische Internet – obwohl meist weniger Bandbreite angeboten wird als bei den Kabel Internet Anbietern wie Unitymedia – besser/zuverlässiger rennt als Kabel Internet?

PS: Ich werde den Internetanschluss hauptsächlich für Internetstreaming verwenden.

Ich freue mich über eure Rückmeldung.

LG


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2017)

Wie gut welche Leitung läuft ist absolut Gebietsabhängig. Kann sein das DSL super und Kabel mies, oder Kabel super und DSL mies läuft. Kann auch beides super oder beides mies laufen.

Erstmal läuft der Vertrag ja eh noch bis nächstes Jahr. Wenn es bis dahin bei Kabel  auch am neuen Wohnort nichts zu beanstanden gibt und du sonst keinen Wechselgrund siehst, würd ich dabei bleiben.


----------



## Matusalem (22. Oktober 2017)

Hinter folgendem Link hast Du die Möglichkeit für verschiedene Anbieter und in Deiner Region nachzusehen, wie die Erfahrungen anderer sind.

Kartenansicht | Breitbandmessung

Die Infos stammen von der Teilnahme Anderer an der Breitbandmessung. Sprich jetzt/später selbst Teilnehmen, wenn Du das Angebot zu schätzen weist.


----------



## Snaker83 (28. Oktober 2017)

Danke dir. Werde das Magenta L Paket mit 100 Mbit/s Glasfaser nehmen 

Frage wegen der Fritzbox. Würdet ihr mir eher die 7490 oder das Nachfolgemodell 7590 empfehlen?


----------



## fotoman (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es echtes FTTH ist, dann genügt eine "passende" Fritzbox, welche alle Anfoderungen erfüllt, die Du an den Router hast.

So, wie ich das PDF der Telekom verstehe (S.14+15):
http://www.telekom.de/is-bin/INTERS...s/auf-glasfaser-technik-koennen-sie-bauen.pdf
benötigt man nur einen Router ohne Modem, der halt eine entsprechenden WWAN-Anschluss bietet. "Vertragsmäßig" erledigt dann vermutlich der ONT und/oder die Vermittlungsstelle der Telekom alles weitere (IP-Telefonie muss natürlich der Router beherrschen, wenn benötigt).

Wenn Du eh nur 100 MBit buchst, wird es vermutlich auch eine 7390, oder ohne 5 GBit WLan bzw. DECT auch eine noch günstigere tun.



Snaker83 schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, ob da wirklich was dran ist und das  klassische Internet – obwohl meist weniger Bandbreite angeboten wird als  bei den Kabel Internet Anbietern wie Unitymedia – besser/zuverlässiger  rennt als Kabel Internet?


Was nur für Deine ganz  eingeschränkte Nutzung (streaming und kein Upload) gilt. 400/20 sind  für Cloud, Video-Upload oder Homeoffice schnarchend langagsam gegenüber 100/40 (wenn der  Arbeitgeber entsprechende Ressourcen zur Verfügung stellt). Erst bei 500/50 könnte es mit Coax-Internet wieder interessant werden, wenn denn alles auf Seiten des TV-Anbieters wie erwartet funktioniert.


----------



## Snaker83 (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaub das geht nur mit der Fritzbox 7590. Mit dieser Box könnte ich mir das Glasfasermodem sparen da man das Glasfaserkabel direkt in die Frirtbox 7590 einstecken kann. Greife ich zur 7490 brauche ich vor der 7490 ein Glasfasermodem von der Telekom. An dieses Glasfasermodem kann ich dann die 7490 hängen. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Stevy (29. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung hast dann brauchst du auch einen Router an dem du den Glasfaseranschluss anschließt, da wäre die FB 5490 passend auch das einzige Modell das Fieber aktuell kann, wobei ich nichts gutes über die Glasfaserrouter von AWM gehört habe.
Die 7000er Modelle sind alle nur für VDSL also Kupfer gedacht.


----------



## Snaker83 (29. Oktober 2017)

hmmm, das ist mir neu. Ich habe die Info, das auch die 7590 direkt an das Glasfaserkabel angeschlossen werden kann ?!

Vermutlich mache ich es aber so, dass ich die Telekom Ihr Glasfasermodem installieren lasse und an dieses Glasfasermodem dann meine Fritzbox 7490 klemme.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich über die Telekom das Magenta L Paket Glasfaser gesichert. Wird bei unserem Einzug Mitte Dez. aktiviert/installiert.

Wir erhielten letzte Woche auch die Einladung zur ersten Eigentümerversammlung unserer neuen Wohnung.  In dieser Einladung war auch ein Infoblatt bzgl. UM enthalten (s.Anhang).

Vielleicht habe ich mein neuen Magenta L Glasfaserpaket nun doch etwas zu früh gebucht, da im Hausgeld anscheinend ein kostenfreier Basis Internetzugang von UM enthalten ist. Natürlich ist die Gewindigkeit mit 1 Mbits/s nicht wirklich ausreichend sodass man einen kostenpflichtigen schnellen Internetanschluss dazu bestellen müsste. Interessant ist aber Punkt 3 => Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind auch aktuell 44 HD Sender kostenlos enthalten wenn man UM nutzt. 

Irritiert bin ich dann wiederum durch den letzten Abschnitt wo von einem „glasfaserbasierten UM-Netz“ die Rede ist.  Ich war bisher der Ansicht, dass wenn von Glasfaser die Rede ist, man immer das klassische „DSL“ Internet gemeint ist und nicht „Kabelinternet“. Es scheint jetzt aber so, dass auch UM die vorhandene Glasfaserleitung für Ihre Zwecke nutzen kann? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann ich dann entweder klassisches DSL-Glasfaserinternet über z.B. die Telekom (so wie ich es auch jetzt bestellt habe) oder aber Kabel-Glasfaserinternet über UM nutzen.

Da ich da aber unsicher bin ist die Frage , ob ich evtl. beides gleichzeitig nutzen kann, also mein Telekom Glasfaserinternet und gleichzeitig die im Hausgeld enthaltenen 44 HD Sender von UM… Ich glaub das geht aber nicht, da UM vermutlich die gleiche Glasfaserleitung nutzt worüber dann mein Telekom Vertrag läuft….oder aber sind das vielleicht zwei verschiedene Dosen in der Wand => eine Dose für klassisches DSL Glasfaserinternet und eine Dose für Kabel-Glasfaserinternet. Wenn dem so wäre könnte ich ja beides nutzen. Die kostenfreien Sender von UM und mein IPHDTV über das Telekom Magenta L Paket.

Fragen über Fragen…ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir folgen und ein wenig Licht ins dunkle bringen ��

LG


----------



## robbe (18. November 2017)

Also erstmal, in der Werbung dient der Begriff Glasfaser als reiner Marketingbegriff. Dem Kunden wird ein Anschluss über Glasfaser vorgegaugelt, in Wirklichkeit sind damit aber lediglich die tieferen Netzebenen gemeint, wos dann irgendwann von Kupfer auf Glasfaser übergeht. Alles vom Straßenverteiler bis ins Haus und zur Dose, ist in 99,99% der Fälle Kupfer. In den restlichen 0.01% führt UM zwar vom Straßenverteilerkasten eine Glasfaser ins Haus, welche dann im Keller aber wieder auf Kupfer übergeht. 

So oder so, Telekom und UM sind zwei völlig unabhängige Netze, sowohl im Haus, als auch auf der Straße. Heißt die nutzen nicht das gleiche Kabel ins Haus oder innerhalb des Hauses. Du kannst also beruhigt beides bestellen und auch nutzen.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. November 2017)

Danke dir, jedoch noch nicht ganz kar was das jetzt für eine "Glasfaserleitung" ist die bis in unsere Wohung verlegt wurde?

Laut Kaufvertrag bzw. Baubeschreibung (Neubau) haben wir eine Glasfaserleitung bis in unsere Wohnung.  Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, das dieses Glasfaserkabel  von der Telekom (für den bestellten Magenta L Anschluss) genutzt wird. Ist dem nicht so bzw. kann es auch sein, dass es eine Glasfaserleitung von UM ist ? ich bin verwirrt


----------



## robbe (18. November 2017)

UM legt keine Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung. Wie gesagt, in extrem seltenen Fällen bis in den Keller, dort kommt dann ein Wandler und es geht über die normalen Coaxkabel an die Antennendosen weiter.
Falls es also eine Glasfaser in die Wohnug gibt, dann von der Telekom. Wäre bei einem Neubau auch durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. November 2017)

Ja habe gerade sicherheitshablber nochmal im Kaufvertrag der Wohnung nachgeschaut. Wir haben defintiv ein Glasfaserkabel bis in unsere Wohnung. Dann gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es sich um ein Glasfaserkabel der Telekom handelt es  somit dann auch mit meinem bestellten Anschluss bei der Telekom passt.

Wenn ich dich im Post Nr. 79 richtig verstanden habe, kann ich dann auch die im Hausgeld enthaltenen 44 HD Sender von UM nutzen da es sich um eine unabhängige/weitere Leitung von UM handelt und nix mit der Glasfaserleitung zu tun hat. Bestenfalls schliesse ich dann einfach meinen TV an die Kabelanschlussdose von UM an und die Sender sollten laufen.


----------



## robbe (18. November 2017)

Ja sollte klappen. Für die privaten in HD musst du allerdings eine Smartcard bei UM ordern. Durch diesen Vertrag mit der Hausverwaltung dürfte die aber kostenlos sein.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. November 2017)

Alles klar, dann ist dann so ein Smartcard welche ich in den Common Interface des TV stecken um die Sender zu entschlüsseln, richtig?


----------



## robbe (18. November 2017)

Fast, die Karte kommt in ein CI Modul, welches du wiederrum bei UM kaufen oder mieten musst (schätz mal das wird nicht kostenlos sein, sondern nur das auf der Smartcard freigeschaltete HD Abo) und das Modul samt Karte kommt in den TV. Oder du ersparst dir das Theater und begnügst dich mit den Privaten in SD.


----------



## fotoman (18. November 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Falls es also eine Glasfaser in die Wohnug gibt, dann von der Telekom.


Auch das würde ich ganz einfach mit dem Bauträger klären. Mag sein, dass es die Telekom ist, kann aber auch genauso gut ein lokaler Anbieter sein. Ohne zu wissen, welcher Monopolanbieter in der Gegend FTTH zur Verfügung stellt, ist das reine Spekulation.

Einziges Indiz ist für mich bisher, welches auf die Telekom deutet, ist das gebuchte Magenta L, falls das auch mit einer Glasfaser-Erweiterung gebucht wurde.

Da aber schon mi Dezember bezogen werden kann, sollte doch in der Wohnung schon alles Instaliert sein. Da sieht man dann auch, von wem die LWL-Infrastruktur betrieben wird.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. November 2017)

Danke euch. @ fotmann, ja ist mit Glasfaser-Erweiterung bestellt. Genauer Wortlaut:

"Geschwindigkeit Internet-Zugang über Fiber-(Glasfaser) ab 19.12.2017
Die minimale Geschwindigkeit beträgt 90 MBit/s im Download und 45
MBit/s im Upload. Die maximale Geschwindigkeit beträgt 100 MBit/
s im Download und 50 MBit/s im Upload. Die normalerweise zur
Verfügung stehende Geschwindigkeit beträgt 100 MBit/s im Download
und 48 MBit/s im Upload. Voraussetzung ist ein Router bzw. Modem"


=> Ich habe erst am kommenden Dienstag die Wohnungsabnahme. Bin seitdem die Türe in der Wohung ist nicht mehr reingekommen. Sehe ich im Verteilerschrank in meiner Wohnung von wem das Glasfaserkabel betrieben wird? Dann könnte ich am Dienstag nachschauen.


----------

